# Loving my new Rocket.



## Scubadoo

Just thought I should post some opinions on my first coffee set up - you guys gave me lots of advice through the deliberations and inevitable doubling, nay, tripling, of the budget!

I went for a Rocket Cellini Plus V2 and a Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista, after originally considering the Silvia and then the Fracino machines.

It was a massive learning curve for sure but it's been a few months now and I feel like I've learnt a lot and am really enjoying some good coffees.

The grinder, for the money, is fantastic. I couldn't afford anything fancier and I didn't have room for anything taller but it packs a real whallop. It absolutely is good enough for espresso, and I find that the perfect point is just before it starts to clump. Being small, it's easy to move around the counter.

And the Rocket is amazing - it's simply beautiful and anyone who walks in stops and comments on it, not that that matters but i like my functional items to be beautiful!

The build quality is awesome, the brew head, levers, wands etc are all really really well made. It's very simple in operation and seems very consistent. I love being able to pour shots and steam at the same time and the power on tap is impressive. It's these points that made us get the rocket over the Silvia and the like. It really works well when family and friends come over and I have to make multiple drinks at one time.

I'm now making lovely coffee and my milk is generally really good, sometimes I produce the heavier foam that hangs around to the bottom of the cup and sometimes I get that perfect light creamy consistency in the whole cup

Easy to clean as well.

I know it's expensive but I think it's worth it and I'm delighted with it and look forward to many years of lush coffees!

I know if I'd bought something like the Silvia I'd be looking to upgrade before long (my problem, not the machine!) and this way I have no desire to upgrade anything.

Just my opinions on my new-ish machine. Feel free to ask any questions!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## garydyke1

That was a political broadcast on behalf of the big & shiny party.

Glad youre pleased and enjoying the machine - now go and explore the wonderful world of coffee : )


----------



## vintagecigarman

Oh please keep praising the Rocket - will help me sell mine when I order a Londinium I in the new Year!


----------



## shrink

well if you go to sell your rocket, give me a shout







in the new year i want to replace my Gaggia carezza and was thinking Rancilio or Fracino, but a used rocket might work too


----------

